# Plows for sale Ontario



## Snowfarmths (Nov 20, 2012)

2 metal pless 8-14 live edge for sale 3 years old excellent shape $17,000 each obo
1- kage plow new edge $6500 obo
These plows have always been stored inside and always been rust protection sprayed 
Reason for sale- we were subs with our own insurance but company no longer wants to carry us ( you have heard this before) We are out !
Contact 905-242-1498 if interested


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Snowfarmths said:


> 2 metal pless 8-14 live edge for sale 3 years old excellent shape $17,000 each obo
> 1- kage plow new edge $6500 obo
> These plows have always been stored inside and always been rust protection sprayed
> Reason for sale- we were subs with our own insurance but company no longer wants to carry us ( you have heard this before) We are out !
> Contact 905-242-1498 if interested


Where are you located as I may want to have a look.


----------



## Snowfarmths (Nov 20, 2012)

Located in port Perry.


----------



## Snowfarmths (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. If interested my number is 19052421498


----------

